# get the heck out of the garden!



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

beamer has this weird obsession with the gardens next to our door. she poops in them. nowhere else, she will NOT do it unless she is in those gardens. she walks all over the flowers when shes looking for the right spot & is pretty much ripping up the garden.

how do i stop her?


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

I got another garden problem. Shane likes to steal the garden gnomes and place them on the patio (I think he does it just to make me nuts) Sorry, I know that story wasn't any help!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think your dog is doing this, because some like to go where it can be "hidden", My dogs will go in the wooded area of the yard or the perrenial garden. I wonder if it is a female trait? I don't know how you can break her of this, maybe cheap wire ornamental fencing around it for awhile til she is going somewhere else?


----------



## RonM (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not at all a training expert, but here's how I'd tackle this (any experts can feel free to hit me over the head if I'm not giving good advice): I'd take them out on a lead, similar to how you'd handle a lot of 'control where they do stuff' issues, and when you see her heading over to that favorite spot on your used-to-be garden, gently lead her to a better spot. She may resist or hold out for a while (so you may want to start this on a Friday night so you have the weekend to work at it) but eventually she'll give in, and be sure to reward.

Next time, try to catch it early so it's not a habit that harder to break later.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I agree with RonM post. I kind of would handle it like house breaking, catch her in the act and move her to new area, praise Beamer if he did it where you want it, praise, praise, praise. Keep going out with Beamer. I have a concrete backyard with a inground pool so I managed to get Jesse trained to go to the very back corner behind retaining wall to do all business (cause I don't want it anywhere near the pool), while he was puppy this winter we had snow so he went everywhere but when the snow melted we directed him to area, now goes there every time.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah the problem was the snow i have no idea where anything is when theres just white stuff. so she was going in the garden the whole time & i couldnt really tell. were in a really wooded area so ive been taking her outside on the leash & bringing her to the back of the yard where theres piles of leaves & shes been doing it there. but then last night i found poo on the patio! wtf?


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

That was my suggestion too, take her on the leash. I walk Lola 3x a day and bring a bag to pick up the poop so that my neighbors have nothing to complain about. About the patio??


----------



## SouthernBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

My guys do it too. I have a shaded garden under a tree and Camo poops there some of the time. Its **** tyring to dig a flower hole and find a nice suprise! LOL!

I just scoop it up and chunk it over the fence in to never never land and try to be cautious when Im gardening there


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LiljahI got another garden problem. Shane likes to steal the garden gnomes and place them on the patio (I think he does it just to make me nuts) Sorry, I know that story wasn't any help!


no but it's really funny!

My dog used to jump in the garden just to get my attention. She's 7 now so she'll start up the walk watching me like 'is she going to catch me? can I sneak in here?'


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chelsbeamer has this weird obsession with the gardens next to our door. she poops in them.


manuer


----------



## LuckyD (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm wondering if the smell of the fertilizer/mulch they use in the garden is the culprit. If it has cow dung or some other animal, it might be prompting your pup. Maybe find out what their fertilizer is and try to spread some in your selected potty spot in your yard.

Good Luck!


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks all! i finally got her to stop by bringing her over to a pile of leaves & letting her do it there. i hope nobody tries to rake them up. =P


----------

